

Don't Call me a Start up What do you think? - BrandonCWhite
http://brandoncwhite.com/blog/dont-call-me-a-start-up/

======
DVNC_Joseph
Interesting. Calling yourself a "start-up" is a form of PR messaging. Some
companies leverage "start-up" style messaging to form great value - look at
Tesla - they're over 10 years old, they're 4 times the revenue of Aston Martin
and build more cars per year than Aston builds in 50 years, and yet everybody
still calls them a startup. But Twitter and Google rarely referred to
themselves as startups publicly, they were more "institutional" messaging -
always considering themselves the sole source for their service. So I guess,
using "startup" style messaging can be valuable, but only if you can leverage
to your advantage, otherwise go with "institutional" messaging like you
suggest.

------
minimaxir
Needs a _lot_ more proofreading.

